# Wie funktioniert dieser Effekt?



## Fibbi (19. September 2009)

Hallo!

Könnt ihr mir sagen, wie man Effekte wie diese erzeugt?
http://www.abload.de/img/effektueua.jpg

Die Rede ist vom Hintergrund, diese flüssigen abstrakten Strudel (Kurven).
Ist das ein Filter/Plugin? Wie würdet ihr den Effekt reproduzieren?

Vielen Dank im Voraus!


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (20. September 2009)

Hi,
nein. In diesen Fällen ist das mit 3D gemacht worden. Diese Teile haben auch einen bestimmten Namen der fällt mir nur grad nicht ein.
Aber etwas ähnliches läßt sich durch das Überlagern mehrere Ebenen mit ähnlcihen Farben erreichen.

Gruß


----------



## chmee (20. September 2009)

Gib mal in  *Trendwhore 3d* ein, da findest du viele Beispiele zu solchen eigenartigen Backgrounds. Das ist nicht 100% das, was Du suchst, aber sehr ähnlich. Das verlinkte Bild sieht n bissel nach Polarkoordinaten und mit Pinsel verschmiert aus.

Beispielbilder:
http://www.designnation.de/Media/Galerie/4975d5c5bab33,drtsdrt.jpg
http://www.demodavzi.dk/wallpapers/2643DBackgroundz/Trendwhore8.jpg
http://www.rpg2kevolution.rhymeland-pfalz.com/Site/wallpaper/fear.jpg
etc..

Tutorials:
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/3d-studio-max/27674-tutorial-trendwhore.html
http://www.fxencore.de/tutorial_detail/3d-studio-max-tutorials/trendwhore1/
http://www.sinner-graphics.de/tutorials/cinema/trendwhore.html
etc..

mfg chmee


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (20. September 2009)

Bingo Trendwhore war der Begriff den ich suchte. Hab damit schon lange nichts mehr gemacht.
Du könntest also auch ein Trendwhore nehmen und dann in PS mit dem Wischfinger drüber zu gehen.

Gruß


----------



## Fibbi (20. September 2009)

OK damit kann ich was anfangen! Danke euch beiden!


----------

